# Sturm, Ruger & Company (RGR)



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Ruger and S&W both as stocks and products, RGR has an excellent balance sheet and management team. I'd say a great long term play, Ive just been too scared off to buy for one reason or another, Ive kicked myself for not listening to my gut and buying many times.. good on you for being a shareholder, now go rewards yourself with that 10/22!


----------

